# Vostok Amphibia waterproof (ness)



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

I considered a replacement crown seal for my new to me Amphibia as I would like it to be waterproof, not necessarily down to the 200m as suggested but to be able to confidently swim with it on.

The rear back seal looks new and I am quite happy with that. I removed stem and extracted the seal from within the crown which looks to be in good condition with no splits or obvious hardening.

Should I have confidence in the case sealing?

Alan


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ask Simon over on the servicing section of the forum. Or he may even do it all for you and test, but remember - - simply by opening the watch you have possibly challenged the water resistance integrity. :yes:

Or you could put it all back together yourself with a nice thin smear of silicone grease and take your chances - - Amphibia's usually go on forever! :drinks:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't forget there are two seals in the crown and stem assembly!


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Definitely only one in mine! and that's in the crown which deals against the threaded crown threaded base.

Wherewould another go?

Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

One is a crown tube seal. Here's the complete seal set from Meranom - he even has a handy little video: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-rubber-seals-set-to-vostok-amphibian-watch.html










How old is your Amphibia as a matter of interest? The seals last for years plus they aren't subject to the torsional forces that are common in other watches.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't know how to date them but I was told it was 90's. Both seals seemed to be very flexible although the crown seal did appear to be of a different type of material - as though it had a fibre in its construction. Presumably to remain intact with the torsional load from the crown.

When replacing the stem if found it was being a bit awkward so I had a proper look down the crown tube but didn't see another seal, which I believe is the third one in the kit you show?

Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you got a picture? You can get a rough idea of dates from the dial and case types. You won't see the crown tube seal as there is also a little metal washer on top of it (see the meranom pic above).


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

So on all of them there are 2 seals, one on the stem and one under the crown?

I'll have to have another look as I wasn't aware of that. The video shows the seal and washer being pressed in, does it come out ok?







Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

1 on the crown and stem assembly, and one inside the crown tube on the case.

I can't see any writing on the bottom of your dial so (assuming no writing) it's an early 90s transitional (between collapse of USSR and formation of Russian state) KGB dial in a 420 case.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for that, there is no writing at base of dial, so early 90's then.

I am in process of constructing a watch case tester to enable a test to 3 ATM, the Amphibia might be the first contestant!

Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

82 ATM is possible 

https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402309-Vostok-Amphibia-Destruction-Fundraiser-Results-are-in!


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Should be ok for splashing around in the pool then!

Alan


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

after many years of wearing a 200M vostok diver - one day the seals failed

all that happened was that the crown stem rusted badly and seized sealing the case again - donor crown, stem and seals sorted it again for many more years


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah-haaah! Jim Lad, I tell 'ee they be larstin' for many years, many years. They be made from ancient cannons, old roubles and crafted using hammers and chisels :yes:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Just swam in mine for the first time. It was in the water for 30 minutes, no depth, just pool swimming. No idea how old it is, bought it on here for £20 or £25. I've had the back off to regulate it and the seal looked like new, so assumed the crown seals good also. They were thankfully (no idea if it would take diving, but that's immaterial to me). Liking this watch more and more.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

There great! I must admit to wearing my first Vostok purchase quite a bit, I think they are a good looking rugged timepiece!

Alan


----------

